# Cups Server - localhost:631/admin



## rpowell47 (Mar 11, 2019)

After installing FreeBSD 12.0, I find that placing the localhost:631/admin command in the firefox url bar the site is no longer available. I'm asking for information so as to load my HP Laserjet 1012. It was very straight forward before. I always install gutenprint for the appropriate driver, but now I'm bemused.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2019)

Did you actually start the service?


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Did you actually start the service?


This is the message each time the command is entered. 

Firefox can’t establish a connection to the server at localhost:631.  That command has worked for years; up until I wiped my HHD's and installed BSD 12.0 from the dvd.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2019)

That's a symptom, not a cause. There is a service running (or rather; should be running) that provides this website. It's not started so you cannot connect to it. There can be a million and one reasons why the service isn't running. Maybe there's an error in the config, maybe you've made an error in rc.conf that causes it to fail. CUPS is not part of the base OS. So you have to install and configure it. It doesn't 'magically' start working. 

Look at /var/log/messages and start the service by hand. Look for errors.


----------



## rpowell47 (Mar 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> That's a symptom, not a cause. There is a service running (or rather; should be running) that provides this website. It's not started so you cannot connect to it. There can be a million and one reasons why the service isn't running. Maybe there's an error in the config, maybe you've made an error in rc.conf that causes it to fail. CUPS is not part of the base OS. So you have to install and configure it. It doesn't 'magically' start working.
> 
> Look at /var/log/messages and start the service by hand. Look for errors.


Thanks Sir!!! You triggered my memory about looking in rc.conf and low and behold, I'd left the "d" off of the cupsd_enable="YES"!! Printer is up and running. Great to have thoughts from others. Super Forum format. Have a Great DAY!


----------

